# FW: CFS RNA genome study - International Study



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

[Dr. Kerr's research is supported by the CFS Research Foundation (unfortunately their website http://www.cfsresearchfoundation.org.uk is down at the moment) with the NCF http://www.NCF-NET.org giving Dr. Enlander $2000 for this research)] From Dr Derek Enlander <DEnlander###AOL.com>: CFS Research ... International collaborative effort Dr Derek Enlander in New York is working with Dr Jonathan Kerr in London in the RNA genome study on patients suffering from Chronic Fatigue Syndrome / Myalgic Encephalomyelitis CFS / ME . The study is a continuation of Dr Kerr's pilot study that gained world wide attention. Patients from a wide area in the United States travel to New York to participate in the study. Patients wishing to participate should contact Dr Enlander http://www.enlander.com


----------

